

Tablet Sales Have Plateaued but There’s a Future in Business - aceperry
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/12/forrester-tablet-sales-have-plateaued-but-theres-a-future-in-business/

======
collyw
Tablets always seemed over hyped to me. At the end of the day, the majority of
people I know go to work in an office and sit on front of a desktop all day
long.

~~~
aceperry
My experience too, but it's strange to hear that the article mentions workers
using or bringing in their own tablets for work. I have to wonder what they
use it for.

------
pluma
The bigger 10"-or-so tablets certainly have a niche, although convertible
laptops may have made that niche even smaller. I don't have much hope for 7"
tablets, though. They're bigger than the 4" (or sub-4") smartphones and small
enough to carry around. Now that 5" and 6" smartphones have seen some
mainstream acceptance, I'm not sure that additional inch justifies lugging an
additional device around all day.

My smartphone is nearing the end of its lifetime (it's already nearly three
years old, which feels ancient in the tech scene) and I can't see myself
spending some 500 bucks on another small-screen smartphone and then spend
nearly the same amount to eventually replace my 7" tablet -- nor can I imagine
carrying both a 6" smartphone and a 7" tablet around.

------
norea-armozel
I have a Kindle Fire HDX at home which I love, but I have to be honest and
state that it wasn't a good purchase for me. I do read on my tablet and browse
the web, but I can easily do that from my desktop and my phone (imo the phone
is more useful since what I browse for is usually in regards to what I'm
seeing or doing at the time). So, I can't see myself buying a replacement for
my tablet once it dies. When that happens, I may get a Kindle Paper White, but
that's because I like to read. But I honestly don't know a single person that
owns a tablet other than myself and my mother (She reads far more than I do).
So, I think the tablet craze was a fluke more than anything.

------
jleyank
If the trend towards phablets is real and medium-long term, what is dying -
Phones or Tablets?

I also think the people reading this list, for the most part, aren't the
target market for Tablets. Netbooks, if they were allowed to live, would have
pre-empted the tablet market. As they were killed, we have
entertainment/casual devices that work well with non-techies. Lots of money
satisfying non-techies. But the renewal cycle sucks for such people,
particularly if there's no hardware reason to do so.

